# Houston - Stogies World Class Cigars Deal on Groupon



## zeebra (Mar 26, 2010)

$25 for $50 Worth of Cigars and Accessories at Stogies World Class Cigars

Great Uptown
6100 Westheimer Rd. 
Houston, Texas 77057 
(713) 783-5100

Here is the link to the coupon

Stogies World Class Cigars Deal of the Day | Groupon Houston


----------



## keithisreal (Jun 3, 2011)

Wow! Thats a great deal!!!


----------



## zeebra (Mar 26, 2010)

keithisreal said:


> Wow! Thats a great deal!!!


Well, if ya come to Houston ever...

*Expires Jan 30, 2012*
Limit 1 per person, may buy 1 additional as a gift. Limit 1 per visit. In-store only.


----------



## cubanrob19 (Jun 15, 2010)

Thanks for the heads up Shawn! Just purchased mine!


----------



## Bleedingme (Jan 14, 2011)

Very nice Shawn! Thanks for the info. It's been crazy with the baby I haven't been able to keep up with cigars as much as I used to.


----------



## quo155 (Aug 10, 2010)

Thanks Shawn! I am sure I can make it to Houston by the expiration date... :car:

Good deal! :thumb:


----------



## bwehmeyer (Jun 9, 2011)

got mine!!!:biggrin1:


----------



## zeebra (Mar 26, 2010)

I went and used mine today, its a 5 minute drive from my work.

This place is very nice, very organized humidor and a great selection!!!

I picked up a padron family reserve 45 and 46 maduro as well as the new sencillo black, paid extra $12 or so. I will be going back, unfortunately without another coupon!!!! I'd buy more if I can!


----------



## cubanrob19 (Jun 15, 2010)

I swung by there saturday to spend my groupon ... picked up 2 WOAM's, 4 LADC Mi Amor's, & 1 Padron 2000 Maduro and only had to put in an extra 7 bucks. 

So all in all, 7 of my favorite cigars for $32! 
I was happy! :whoo:


----------



## Steven (Aug 29, 2011)

I can't believe I missed this. X_x


----------

